# Toffee & Circus Royal Morphs



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

They're stunning!! As far as I've heard, the toffee morph is recessive, the original male being from Africa in 2005 and was bred in 2007. But I don't know anything about the circus morph, except that it's *gorgeous*!


Toffee morph:











Circus morph:


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

yeh there nice, pairs of "het toffee" were sold at $15,000 per pair, looks like an interesting project, i heard the circus ball was a type of clown, it certainly looks like it has clown in it, and would kind of hence the name of it.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Bexie said:


> i heard the circus ball was a type of clown, it certainly looks like it has clown in it, and would kind of hence the name of it.


What, like a clown combo? Anyone know specifically what it's made up of?


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

ladybird said:


> What, like a clown combo? Anyone know specifically what it's made up of?


yeh a clown combo, tbh, i think it could be something to do with spotnose? something funky going on with it.


----------



## PAULLAURA (Aug 13, 2008)

The toffee ball is absolutely stunning!!!:2thumb:

Yeah circus ball has something to do with clowns. Its in the VPI book, Ill have a look and see if they say what it was from.


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Gotta agree, the toffee is one of the nicest looking snakes I've saw in years!


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

iirc the circus was bred from a normal looking female, and a het clown male.

Its genetic make-up at the time was unknown, and im not sure if its been worked out. There were some theories including the possobility the female was carrying a previously unknown gene.

and the toffee is thought to be the same as the paragon but not proved out yet (i dont think).


----------



## redreps (Jul 10, 2007)

i'm liking both of them morphs : victory:. they should mix with some other morphs to produce some weird and wonderful creations.


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

im likeing the toffee! will have to get me one when the price comes down a bit:blush:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

oh my god the toffee is absolutely stunning!!!! can dream eh?


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

nuggett5 said:


> im likeing the toffee! will have to get me one when the price comes down a bit:blush:


i believe they paid in excess of $50,000 for that male, and to me it seems likea good investment, they sold quite a few pairs of hets for $15,000 each! wait till they hit the visual!


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

that toffee is the most beautiful royal, maybe even snake ive ever seen!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

The Circus is fantastic! I can't remember off the top of my head what made it, but it was certainly a shock. Het Clown x Normal or something.

It's Dave and Tracy Barker's "Pythons of the World - Ball Pythons" book.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> The Circus is fantastic! I can't remember off the top of my head what made it, but it was certainly a shock. Het Clown x Normal or something.
> 
> It's Dave and Tracy Barker's "Pythons of the World - Ball Pythons" book.


wow something that normal, made THAT!


----------

